# Muay Thai Camp, Ontario Summer 2002



## Chris662 (Apr 15, 2002)

Greetings From The Phillipines,
Hi all. I am currently in Manila Phillipines This weekend Team Canada Competed in the Open Asian Muay Thai and Kickboxing Championships, held at Robinson Center Ermita Philipines. Teams from Thailand , Phillipines, Switzerland , Germany, Nigeria, Iran and Lithuania, were in attendance.
Team Canada did quite well  
Muay Thai Results
Jef Sharpe 61KGs Silver Medal
Mike Griffin 59KGs Jr Boys Bronze
Chris Kew  71Kgs Gold
Ana Kirkham 75kg Ladies Silver

Kickboxing
Ana Kirkham womens 75kg silver



We spent 2 weeks in Thailand Training at the Lanna Camp and Confirmed Arjan Taywnne Boothaban will be in attendance for the August Portion of our Summer Camp!!! Check out our Website www.mysticartsociety.com for more information. We will be updating our website soon,. We are attending a 1 week intensive Arnis Camp here in Manila and will be back on the 23 of April. Call me at the Gym 519 275 2110
 Also Looking for Novice Amateur fighters for May 25th. Amateur Muay Thai Newcomer Tounament in Ontario. This will be a IMTF Amateur show. Full body armour elbow , shin, chest, and Headgear, CMTAO approved 12ox gloves and Equipment  will be supplied. All styles are welcome. Full Muay Thai No knees to the face, and Modified Muay Thai, no elbowmatches are available.Under 5 fights 3X1.5min, over 5 fights 3x2 min rounds. Also 140lb and 160lb AMTAC Title shots Available 5x2min contact me at amtac_ontario@hotmail.com
Chris Kew


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris662 _
> 
> *
> We spent 2 weeks in Thailand Training at the Lanna Camp *



That must have been great!


----------

